# Why Hunt with a Dog?



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KbuWjH1 ... re=channel


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Spot on!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Id rather hunt without a dog. I mean they stink, they piss on the decoys and blinds. And if one moves his head around to much one bird might not decoy. Id rather shoot that one extra bird and not be able to find a couple others. So really there is no reason to hunt with a dog unless you are to lazy to pickup your own birds. We have goosebusters for that.

Now if you're a yuppie, L.L. bean wearing, ditch parrot chaser, dogs are great!


----------



## worktosurvive hunttolive (Dec 28, 2008)

yea right a dog is great in every hunt besides big game. so you want to go swimming in frezzeing cold water that is over 10 feet deep. you be my guess i will use my well trianed dog. and stay dry


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I need to cool my package off every now and then.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> Id rather shoot that one extra bird and not be able to find a couple others.


 

I guess I'd have to call that poor sportsmanship.

I'd rather be a bird short than know that I lost a couple (which some of us would count as part of our limit anyway).


----------



## 9erfan (Oct 18, 2007)

Id rather shoot that one extra bird and not be able to find a couple others.[/quote]

I agree!! And besides, think of all the extra shells you can afford if you don't have to feed the beasts!!

well, maybe on second thought....


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

There was a little sarcasm thrown in there. I didn't go hunting without my dog all year.


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

USAlx50 said:


> There was a little sarcasm thrown in there. I didn't go hunting without my dog all year.


You caught a couple folks who didn't recognize it!

"Dog" is about 75% of the reasons I hunt birds


----------



## Kucker (Jan 13, 2007)

USAIx50, I believe you left out one important reason to leave them at home...you forgot about the proverbial dump in the middle of the decoys just as you start to set up. Nothing like draging that into your blind on the bottom of your boots. Gotta love them though. My dog isn't great, but I sure wouldn't leave him behind. I don't think the neighbors would appreaciate me leaving him behind either. He's making all kinds of racket as I load up. My dog is a lot like me, he loves to hunt too. Just wouldn't be fair for me to leave him.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

What about them stealing half your sandwich? 8)


----------



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

No dog equals less dead wieght in the boat plus you don't have to count birds you can't find so some days I get to shoot 8 or 10 ducks. Why bother going if you don't get extra. Plus no vet bills and no food bills. Honestly my dog died last summer unepectedly. She was only 6 and I hunted with no dog this year. It will probaly be another before I replace her. Luckily 2 of my friends have good dogs.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

jrp267 said:


> plus you don't have to count birds you can't find so some days I get to shoot 8 or 10 ducks. Why bother going if you don't get extra.


 uke:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

That has to be the dumbest comment I have ever seen. That has to be up for the 2009 Stupid Comment of the Year Award for nodakoutdoors.com. I mean seriously why would say that. What a tool.


----------



## 9erfan (Oct 18, 2007)

jrp267 said:


> Plus no vet bills and no food bills. Honestly my dog died last summer unepectedly. She was only 6 and I hunted with no dog this year. It will probaly be another before I replace her. Luckily 2 of my friends have good dogs.


Sorry about the dog--I know how that one goes. I wish people would take a second to slow down and catch the "drift" of what people are saying here before they flame out. :box: come on folks--it's called sarcasm!!

I doubt we could find more than 3 or 4 folks on this board who honestly would rather hunt without a dog than with one...


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I like to grind birds like the next person. However it wouldnt be the same with out my best bud out there with me.


----------



## austin_bv11 (Dec 9, 2007)

one of my favorit thing about hunting is watching the dog work any one else think so too


----------



## Skeptic (Jul 28, 2003)

The problem I have while hunting with my dog on public land- we are almost limited out on our walk in to our spot. He picks up cripples in ditches and hedgerows. Twice in my life I have filled a limit walking in. Other times it's usually a hen mallard so it's drakes only the rest of the day.
When it's too cold to take him with me late season (he's 12 and can't take the cold anymore) the hunt just isn't the same.


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

HUNTING.
49% - dog.
49% - son.
2% - me.


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Alston Chase has a new book titled _We Give Our Hearts to Dogs to Tear: Intimitations of Their Immortality._ The book is an absolute must read for anybody that has owned a dog. The book is primarily centered on Jack Russel terriers, but he delves into every issue: pure bred animals, why we connect best with dogs when we are outdoors, their immortality or lack of mortality, and a lot of other subject areas that are personal to dog owners. A great read and highly recommended.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

i'll second that it would be a lot different without a dog.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I love the comment about the "dump" somewhere in the spread......

Yep has happened too many times. Even when I know where it is.....but getting up and moving around you sometimes for get where the "mine" is located.

Then when I do know where it is.....i tend to keep it quite....kind of funny when someone else steps in it. :wink:

Or the stinky bomb that is up wind of the blind location......yep.

The stealing of sandwiches, snacks, cookies, etc.

Got to love hunting with those fur balls.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> Then when I do know where it is.....i tend to keep it quite....kind of funny when someone else steps in it.


Hey Madison,
Does this bring back any good ole memories? :lol:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Humans and dogs are both pack hunters, It just feels right to have a pack member with when hunting food. It's a deep inside gratification to be a part of a successful pack. We will feast and howl at the moon :lol:


----------



## giwoyna5 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey "bioman" does that dog story have a happy ending? I don't know about the rest of you, but I am tramatized every time I read a book or watch a movie like "marley and me". My dog was spoiled for days after I saw that flick! Makes me really cherish the time I have with my best friend. I mean don't get me wrong they are good stories, but the endings are awefull! They bring back too many memories of best friends that pasted on. Someone might see me shed a tear at a movie!  And not to mention the classic "Old Yeller". My gosh I can't believe my folks actually encouraged me to watch that. I was scarred for life! Not really, but you get my point. Anyone else feel the same way?


----------

